# Prelim Performance test of the Orbit traveler



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Enjoy!

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfnz0-QGd9o[/media]


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good stuff! Will be interested to see it on a flatter setting on high.


----------

